# When do you know, when enough is enough.



## Gma (Feb 7, 2018)

Regardless of the fight, and the talks to make up, how much can a person take? Everytime we talk i feel ok, but by the next day i have a knot in my chest and sleepless nights.
I am trying to make everything right, and hold myself together and my family, we have a 2 year old and a 6 month old. 
But after the fight my husband has not worn his ring for a week, i did asked him and he said his skin around his finger was very irritated. Hes been leaving his ring in his car.


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

What caused the fighting in your marriage?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

The general answer is you know when you've had enough when the pain of staying outweighs the fear and labor of leaving. 


For any specific advice on your particular situation, we will need a lot more background info and specifics.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

You have two small children. That means you need to try much harder than someone without children.

You two need to get better and resolving your disagreements. Maybe counseling can help. All couples have disagreements. Happier couples learn how to do it without hurting each other. It starts with mutual respect and emotional control.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

I used to work on electronic equipment often, before becoming a bit less involved in the actual hands on.

I had to take my ring off every day for work. My wife is stubborn, and took hers off every day, too, and put it back on when I put mine back on. Then it struck me, about mid eighties, that people only have one neck. I got a chain for each of us.

So we each wear our ring on a chain around our neck.

Just the other day I escorted a young lady, here for some experimental work, into the fab. She took her engagement ring off and put it on her chain around her neck. I'm sure she had not seen mine, and it was just the way she did things. I thought that was pretty cute.

There is always a way to keep the symbolism.

Be well


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

WilliamM said:


> I used to work on electronic equipment often, before becoming a bit less involved in the actual hands on.
> 
> I had to take my ring off every day for work. My wife is stubborn, and took hers off every day, too, and put it back on when I put mine back on. Then it struck me, about mid eighties, that people only have one neck. I got a chain for each of us.
> 
> So we each wear our ring on a chain around our neck.


That's so sweet!


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you.

I was very happy Mary loves it. I keep trying to find ways to make up to her for how I treated her.

When I have apologized to Mary, she just says it was fate, and had to happen as it did. I hope I can help others avoid that fate, though.


----------



## RussellHarper (Feb 9, 2018)

Fights in marriage is very common. Try to solve it.


----------



## Chuot713 (Feb 18, 2018)

I cannot stand wearing my wedding band for the same reasons that your husband is saying why he isn't wearing his. I think you maybe over reacting.


----------

